# The stringer on my stairs is pulling away from the wall/ studs.



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

The first two pictures are too close to have any idea of what we are looking at. Can you provide some general area shots so we can see what those boards are doing?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If it were mine I would drill a small pilot hole through the stringer and 2X4 spacer and lag bolt it back to the wall. Shooting some good grade construction adhesive in where possible before the lag bolts might help also. Chances are if left as is, your stairs could become bouncy and do some squeaking. 

Don't place the lag bolt high on the stringer, you could pop off the part the treads sit on. JMHO


----------



## georgiabiker (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks. I added pictures that give an overall view and indicate where the closeups were taken.




danpik said:


> The first two pictures are too close to have any idea of what we are looking at. Can you provide some general area shots so we can see what those boards are doing?


----------



## georgiabiker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, so they don't need to be jacked up or anything? Thanks for the response btw!




BigJim said:


> If it were mine I would drill a small pilot hole through the stringer and 2X4 spacer and lag bolt it back to the wall. Shooting some good grade construction adhesive in where possible before the lag bolts might help also. Chances are if left as is, your stairs could become bouncy and do some squeaking.
> 
> Don't place the lag bolt high on the stringer, you could pop off the part the treads sit on. JMHO


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

georgiabiker said:


> Ok, so they don't need to be jacked up or anything? Thanks for the response btw!


From what I could see in the pictures, it didn't look like the stairs were sagging, just pulling away from the wall.


----------



## georgiabiker (Jan 24, 2013)

Good to hear. Thanks! I added more pics. Also the stairs are not level - the tilt is very slight but away from the wall.



BigJim said:


> From what I could see in the pictures, it didn't look like the stairs were sagging, just pulling away from the wall.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Is the landing at the top of the stairs unlevel also check to see if the first step off the landing is the same level as the landing, then check a step about midway up the stairs and also the first step at the bottom of the stairs. If that first step at the bottom is unlevel check the floor there to see if it is unlevel.


----------



## georgiabiker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, I somewhat misspoke. The stairs are tilting down towards the wall on the left in that picture. The top 5 or so stairs are very level, then they get more unlevel, and the one on the bottom isn't as unlevel as the one about 5 above it. Also the stairs at the top are even level front to back (towards the riser) while the ones at the bottom angle a lot downward towards the riser, if that matters. I tried to check the floor but it is slate (and uneven) so no dice on a really good measurement. 




BigJim said:


> Is the landing at the top of the stairs unlevel also check to see if the first step off the landing is the same level as the landing, then check a step about midway up the stairs and also the first step at the bottom of the stairs. If that first step at the bottom is unlevel check the floor there to see if it is unlevel.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

You may pull the stringers tight to the wall with long thin lag bolts but you will probably have to remove the nails with a catspaw. Otherwise they will bind between so it will not tighten up as much. Without risking a lot of refinishing I wouldn't try to re level too much. If anyone came to visit me and brought a level to check my stairs I wouldn't invite them back.


----------



## georgiabiker (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha, you're hilarious! I wouldn't either. Ok, I've never used lag bolts (first house and while I've done a lot, including installing a fence from total scratch it hasn't included lag bolts) but I will look it up and get to it. Thanks so much and good to know that when we have *very* overweight guests (as we do sometimes with short term rentals of our place) that they won't be tumbling under the house from the steps.



Duckweather said:


> You may pull the stringers tight to the wall with long thin lag bolts but you will probably have to remove the nails with a catspaw. Otherwise they will bind between so it will not tighten up as much. Without risking a lot of refinishing I wouldn't try to re level too much. If anyone came to visit me and brought a level to check my stairs I wouldn't invite them back.


----------

